# Gentoo + Windows + RAID

## chojny

Witam!

Posiadam komputer z kontrolerem RAID na plycie glownej (wiem, ze nie jest to rewelacja, ale skoro juz jest to czemu go nie wykorzystac). Chcialbym zainstalowac na RAID 5 windowsa oraz gentoo. Jednak czytajac wiki:

 *Quote:*   

>  Software RAID is compatible with a dual boot environment involving windows but windows will not be able to mount or read any partition involved in the pure software RAID, and all pseudo-hardware RAID controllers must be turned off.

 

czy to oznacza ze ie bede mogl zainstalowac na macierzy windowsa i linuxa jednoczesnie? A moze cos zle zrozumialem? :Wink:  Robil juz ktos takie rzeczy? Jest mozliwosc?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Raku

posiadasz soft raida - w każdym systemie macierz musi być chyba założona niezależnie. Ja bym na twoim miejscu nie ryzykował. Jeśli chcesz mieć raid na kilku systemach operacyjnych, zainwestuj w kontroler, który utworzy ci macierz sprzętowo

----------

## chojny

w topicu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-493886-highlight-raid+windows.html mozna wyczytac ze:

 *Quote:*   

> OgRo, 
> 
> Its possible. 
> 
> Linux supports three sorts of RAID. 
> ...

 

wiec moze sie udac;)

----------

## mbar

A jaka to płyta ma RAID 5?  :Cool: 

----------

## chojny

Plyta Asus P5W DH Deluxe ma RAID 0, 1, 5 - z chipsetu - Intel Matrix Storage, 0, 1 z Silicon Image 4723, 10 - między chipsetem i Silicon Image 4723

http://pclab.pl/art20908.html

EDIT:

znalezione na polskim FAQ;)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=202029

w wykazie partycji na obu dyskach sa partycje windowsowe, czy w tej konfiguracji windows tez chodzi na RAIDzie? Moze autor by sie wypowiedzial? :Wink: 

----------

## mbar

No jak może Windows chodzić na linuxowym raidzie, no pomyśl trochę  :Smile: 

Jeśli się uparłeś na swojego fake raida, to moje podpowiedzi:

- dmraid (wsparcie device-mapper też się przyda)

- genkernel + opcja dmraid, aby dobrego initrd stworzył.

Resztę sobie doczytaj na forum i www.gentoo-wiki.org

----------

## chojny

 *mbar wrote:*   

> No jak może Windows chodzić na linuxowym raidzie, no pomyśl trochę 
> 
> Jeśli się uparłeś na swojego fake raida, to moje podpowiedzi:
> 
> - dmraid (wsparcie device-mapper też się przyda)
> ...

 

wiem ze nie na linuxowym;) chodzilo mi o to czy pod windowsem RAID tez bedzie dzialac a raczej windows pod RAID (?) :Wink:  chodzilo mi o to ze na wiki jest napisane, ze:

 *Quote:*   

> Software RAID is compatible with a dual boot environment involving windows but windows will not be able to mount or read any partition involved in the pure software RAID, and all pseudo-hardware RAID controllers must be turned off.

  i zastanawialem sie czy nie bedzie problemow:)

dzieki za informacje, na pewno doczytam:)

EDIT:

Jak tylko (jesli) uda mi sie to uruchomic napisze o wynikiach;)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## mbar

Linuxowy "software raid" działa tylko na czystych dyskach, niepołączonych w żaden inny sposób w RAID.

----------

## chojny

Ok, wpadlem na kolejny genialny pomysl.

Windows zainstalowany z uzyciem RAID, linux z uzyciem LVM. Tylko teraz nie wiem czy LVM zapewni przyrost wydajnosci dysku czy tylko pozwoli na tworzenie jednej partycji na 2 dyskach jednoczesnie?

----------

## mbar

LVM nie jest ci do niczego potrzebne  :Wink: 

----------

## domel

 *Quote:*   

> Posiadam komputer z kontrolerem RAID na plycie glownej (wiem, ze nie jest to rewelacja, ale skoro juz jest to czemu go nie wykorzystac). Chcialbym zainstalowac na RAID 5 windowsa oraz gentoo. 

 

Poczytaj o RAID 5 write penalty i dowiesz się, dlaczego nie chcesz mieć takiej macierzy  :Smile: 

IMO tworzenie macierzy na zwykłym pececie z przy użyciu pseudo-kontrolerów nie ma sensu, chyba, że RAID 0 dla szybszych operacji I/O. Jeśli bardzo zależy Ci na wydajności, a do tego bezpieczeństwie, proponuję zainwestować w dodatkowy dysk i kontroler potrafiący zrobić RAID 1+0  :Smile: 

Pozdr.

domel

----------

